# William M. Hetherington on the Westminster Confession as a text-book of systematic theology



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 31, 2020)

... Nor do we think that a systematic study of theology could be prosecuted on a better plan than that of the Confession of Faith. Too little attention, perhaps, has been shown to the Confession in this respect; and we are strongly persuaded that it might be most advantageously used in our theological halls as a text-book.

This, at least, may be affirmed, that no private Christian could fail to benefit largely from a deliberate and studious perusal and reperusal of the Confession of Faith, for the express purpose of obtaining a clear and systematic conception of sacred truth, both as a whole, and with all its parts so arranged as to display their relative importance, and their mutual bearing upon, and illustration of, each other.

Such a deliberate perusal would also tend very greatly to fortify the mind against the danger of being led astray by crude notions, or induced to attribute undue importance to some favourite doctrine, to the disparagement of others not less essential, and with serious injury to the harmonious analogy of faith. ...

For more, see William M. Hetherington on the Westminster Confession as a text-book of systematic theology.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

